# Bobcats send Drobnjak to Hawks for 2005 pick



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

Why would they do this deal? For more cap room? who are they going to sign?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2004/basketball/nba/08/16/bc.bkn.bobcats.hawkstra.ap/index.html


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Good move by Bobcats. No need to keep a guy who is not worth much more than a bench spot when he has a 3 year, $9.3 million contract. The pick will probably be at the top of the second round as well.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The bobcats wanted another roster spot and they thought they had too many bigs. Plus the contract.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good deal for both teams.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Good move by Bobcats. No need to keep a guy who is not worth much more than a bench spot when he has a 3 year, $9.3 million contract. The pick will probably be at the top of the second round as well.


I see, I didn't know his contract was for that much and that long. Good move.


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Good move by Bobcats. No need to keep a guy who is not worth much more than a bench spot when he has a 3 year, $9.3 million contract. The pick will probably be at the top of the second round as well.


Have you guys seen Foyle contract?? This contract is a bargain:rofl: :jump:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It was like Livingston for Drobnjak/Okafor - Which was a good deal for both teams

Then it was Drobjnak for 2005 2nd round pick - so we basically ended up getting

Traded 
Shaun Livingston
Peja Drobjnak

Received 
Emeka Okafor
2005 2nd round pick



Charlotte is seriously having a great offseason


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

Drobnjak actually pretty decent.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> It was like Livingston for Drobnjak/Okafor - Which was a good deal for both teams
> 
> Then it was Drobjnak for 2005 2nd round pick - so we basically ended up getting
> ...


Although the Zaza move was a little strange, and the opportunity to take Juan Dixon or one of the players from Memphis (ie: Dahntay Jones and Troy Bell)


----------



## JoshSmith42 (Aug 16, 2004)

Good for both... CHA needs draft picks, and Atlanta needs players


----------

